# Inaccurate New York Times Article Out Tomorrow on DC's



## Chicagomark (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/16/your-money/16wealth.html?_r=2&pagewanted=1

Their fact checking team failed in this article. Guessing that the reporter attended the Ragatz Fractional Conference and this is his submission to cover that T&E. 

Richard Keith is quoted as saying he wasn't involved in UE at the end. That's right, he was only vice chairman until he resigned in October of 2010. PE was only 8% of UE? No the equity that he owned of UE was 8%, sort of a difference there. The dues paying members of UE, were 30% PE members. 

ER says that you can resign and it'll be at least two years to get your money back. Their most recent annual report said that they have almost 500 people on the resignation list. Maybe they mean two light years!

Sloppy reporting/cheerleading isn't new to this space-it is something one does not expect from The New York Times.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, CM.  Interesting article.  Definitely gets a number of concepts confused.  Surprising that Rich Keith was able to get as much generally positive press (from the New York Times no less) given the past.

This other article also includes some UE member perspectives:

http://www.ncbr.com/article.asp?id=57253


----------

